# Top Fueler forks ?



## vastingray (Jun 2, 2021)

Looking for a set of Top Fueler forks I remember someone on here was making them does anyone remember who it was or if they are still making them ? Thanks for any help


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 3, 2021)

vastingray said:


> Looking for a set of Top Fueler forks I remember someone on here was making them does anyone remember who it was or if they are still making them ? Thanks for any help



It was @Jaxon , I would be interested in a set as well. I think I inquired and he had no more but was willing to give the info on templates and the construction of them. I do not have the funds to have a bunch made up but like most items producing only one set is not as  economical as 10 or 20 at a time. Maybe if you could get a group involved it would bring down the individual cost. Please post what you find I'm very interested in a set of these.


----------



## Billythekid (Jun 11, 2021)

I might be in for a set depending on price any guesses at price?


----------



## rfeagleye (Jun 11, 2021)

I know of a set for sale, $650 is the asking price. I believe that was the cost the last time they were reproduced too.


----------



## acurint (Jun 16, 2021)

rfeagleye said:


> I know of a set for sale, $650 is the asking price. I believe that was the cost the last time they were reproduced too.



What's the seller information?


----------



## rfeagleye (Jun 16, 2021)

Sorry, they're already sold. Buyer was a guy in NY, he's using them on a custom Murray Eliminator Mark II I beleive.


----------



## vastingray (Jun 16, 2021)

rfeagleye said:


> I know of a set for sale, $650 is the asking price. I believe that was the cost the last time they were reproduced too.



Oh man I’m sorry I missed those thanks anyway Rob 👍👍


----------



## schwinnray (Jun 18, 2021)

Killer Piece


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 18, 2021)

Wow emoji does not do it justice wow wow wow..


----------



## vastingray (Jun 19, 2021)

Still looking willing to pay up👍👍$$$


----------



## schwinnray (Jun 19, 2021)

what do you have in lime to trade


----------



## vastingray (Jul 2, 2021)

Still looking for the top feeler fork if anyone has one for sale.  Thanks


----------



## Jaxon (Jul 6, 2021)

Hey Guys,
 I am still around and alive. I have put bicycles on the back burner for a few years now. I have the plates and tubes for the forks. I need to find a good tig welder to help me. The metal still needs mirror polish before welding. I will try to get them made before the end of summer. If anyone here wants to make these I would sell the bender and dies for making the forks. Your work involves bending the tubes and cleaning off the welding blue after welding. All other work is done by big companies. Steel company to cut and press the ends of the fork tubes. Water jet cut the plates, metal polishing company. Welder to assemble them.  You can also make the California chopper forks with this die plus other custom forks. I made a set of custom top fuelers for a 24 inch Huffy for Crash on here. You can use straight tubes also to make chopper forks. I will get off my ass and make some progress today on them. ✌


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 6, 2021)

Jaxon said:


> Hey Guys,
> I am still around and alive. I have put bicycles on the back burner for a few years now. I have the plates and tubes for the forks. I need to find a good tig welder to help me. The metal still needs mirror polish before welding. I will try to get them made before the end of summer. If anyone here wants to make these I would sell the bender and dies for making the forks. Your work involves bending the tubes and cleaning off the welding blue after welding. All other work is done by big companies. Steel company to cut and press the ends of the fork tubes. Water jet cut the plates, metal polishing company. Welder to assemble them.  You can also make the California chopper forks with this die plus other custom forks. I made a set of custom top fuelers for a 24 inch Huffy for Crash on here. You can use straight tubes also to make chopper forks. I will get off my ass and make some progress today on them. ✌



Looking forward to your progress


----------



## vastingray (Jul 7, 2021)

schwinnray said:


> what do you have in lime to trade



Nothing


----------

